

LunchMeet: it's like meetup for LinkedIn - lunchmeet
http://www.lunchmeetapp.com

======
lunchmeet
It's built for face-to-face networking meetings with other LinkedIn users,
based on location and availability. It is currently in iPhone app store, free,
and wide open to feedback and suggestions. Got any?

~~~
ljf
Android support would be excellent!

~~~
lunchmeet
Thanks for the suggestion! That's very high on the list of future
improvements. The back-end is already cross-platform capable, meaning Android
users would be able to arrange meetings with iPhone users, etc.

